# Changes to AKC Trick Dog Program



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I just got an email from the AKC CGC Evaluator news announcing changes to the Trick Dog program. The novice and intermediate levels ahve no changes, but advanced and performer do have changes and there is a new level called Elite Performer. All of these changes will go into effect on June 1st.

I copied the summary from the email below.

The main changes to the AKC Trick Dog titles are summarized in the title chart. Basically, there are: 

No changes to the NOVICE level.
No changes to the INTERMEDIATE level.
ADVANCED – as of June 1, 2018, must do 10 tricks instead of 5.
PERFORMER
Story is still an option. 
Tricks must come from Intermediate, Advanced, or Performer. 
At least 3 tricks must be from Performer.
Props must be used for at least 3 of the tricks. 
Agility and Obedience equipment can no longer be used at Performer (or Elite Performer levels) [see chart]. 

ELITE PERFORMER- NEW! 
MUST have a story/script. 
10 tricks from Advanced or Performer. 
At least 5 tricks must be from Performer.
 At least 5 tricks must use props.
VIDEO LINK SENT TO AKC for judging/approval.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

I take this as an indication of the program’s popularity!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

scooterscout99 said:


> I take this as an indication of the program’s popularity!



Yes I think it is a hit. Since CGC evaluators are the tricks testers and you can use a CGC as a stand in for five of ten novice tricks it ties together well with the CGC program those programs give people exposure to the various things one can do with your dog (tricks replaces a program called do more with your dog). I would guess AKC hopes people will get hooked into performance sports through these introductions. After all one can look at rally as a series of tricks connected by a few steps of heeling.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I can't find anyone to score Noelle's TKI. I asked a bunch of CGC evaluators but none of them have gotten back to me. I'm kind of stuck. Any ideas?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Click-N-Treat said:


> I can't find anyone to score Noelle's TKI. I asked a bunch of CGC evaluators but none of them have gotten back to me. I'm kind of stuck. Any ideas?



Wow that is strange CGC evaluators can also do trick dog novice, intermediate, advanced and performer levels. For Elite Performer you have to send a video to AKC.

Can you reach out to the person who tested you for CGC and TKN? Maybe that person with a little prompting will remember you and be able to meet you somewhere to do the test. You could offer a small gift of appreciation like a gift card to a pet store.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I wondered why Advanced only needed 5 tricks - in some respects Advanced was easier than Intermediate. I'm glad to see you now need 10 tricks - makes more sense.

I'm not sure if I'll train to earn the elite title for Babykins. There doesn't seem to be any interest in my area for tricks.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I just found a trick dog class that meets on Tuesdays. We're signing up! I just emailed the woman who runs the dog training school. Noelle will enroll in beginners and that should take her through TKI and half of TKA. Then we go on to advanced class. Tricks are so much fun to train.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Skylar we have a fair amount of interest in tricks on Long Island, mostly among the performance folks though. I think that makes sense since many of us have dogs who already know lots of tricks or know how to do things that can be modified to fit the title lists. And yeah none of us could quite understand why they only required five trick for advanced either.

Click I am glad you found a place to go where you can do those classes and get the tests!


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

My agility training group worked on this together, practicing for a few weeks and then inviting a CGC evaluator for the tests. Honestly, we mostly were interested in more titles for an already experienced group of dogs. The most beneficial aspect for me is a cadre of new tricks to use for engaging my dog while training agility. We learned the leg weave and use it often. Without the trick dog titles I wouldn’t have been as motivated. Some of us are interested in going further, trying rally free or even freestyle.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

scooterscout, the elite performer category sounds like it is the foundations for freestyle since there has to be a routine with props (not obedience or agility equipment) and a story being told. As I noted lots of the performance people have put trick titles on their dogs, some because they just like new titles and some to have that back pocket full of tricks to use in support of training their other sports and some for both reasons.


----------

